# Lake Tahoe Advice



## Mousepolice (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey I'm planing a trip to board Lake tahoe in late Feb early Mar. what resort should I Board at. and where is a good place to stay? also looking at the snowcats in the area. any advice would be appreciated. I dont ride the parks much anymore, mostly blast down the mountain.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

Best two resorts in Tahoe are Sqauw and Kirkwood. If it's snows you will be in heaven and never want to leave. Best freeride mountain in the area. Only down side is they are both a little off the beaten path. 

Depending on your budget you can either stay at the resorts or for Squaw stay at the Americas Best Value Inn Americas Best Value Inn Lake Tahoe Tahoe City Hotel Review 9 Miles to Squaw >> Mountain Weekly News and Kirkwood you can stay in South Lake Tahoe near the casinos and find plenty of cheap lodging. The drive to Kirkwood can be an ass kicker from town.

All around I vote for Squaw over Kirkwood, theres a reason people like Jeremy Jones and Shane McConkey called that mountain home.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mhphoto said:


> All around I vote for Squaw over Kirkwood, theres a reason people like Jeremy Jones and Shane McConkey called that mountain home.


Yeah, The reason is.....they aren't hermits. Kirkwood and Squaw for great all-mountain terrain. I can advise that you take one day in Tahoe (especially if it hasn't snowed much, recently, or is a beautiful sunny day) and ride heavenly. It isn't a Great Mountain, but the views are pretty awesome if you're just out for a cruiser day. If there is recent snow anywhere in the Tahoe area, then hit Kirkwood or Squaw. Just know that Squaw has crowds and all the good and bad that come with.......cute ladies and a good party vs. lift lines, bodies everywhere. Kirkwood, on the other hand, can still deliever untracked for a few days and the party is much more mellow....though there can be an concessional lift line.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I also believe Squaw and Kirkwood to be the best resorts in Tahoe.  

You might also want to consider Sierra at Tahoe. It's more of a locals mountain so there usually aren't the same kind of crowds you'd get at Squaw or Northstar or whatever. There is some solid terrain there, a bigass superpipe, some incredible tree riding and great views. The gates around Huckleberry Canyon are hella fun. 

You can also check out Alpine Meadows. A couple of nice bowls there, a few good chutes, great tree riding and overall fun cruiser terrain. It's right next to Squaw.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Use the search function dude. I literally JUST posted a thread on this not even 3 weeks ago. It's 2-3 pages long. Come on man. You're new here, but add to my thread don't create a new one.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mousepolice said:


> Hey I'm planing a trip to board Lake tahoe in late Feb early Mar. what resort should I Board at. and where is a good place to stay? also looking at the snowcats in the area. any advice would be appreciated. I dont ride the parks much anymore, mostly blast down the mountain.


Depends on where you want to stay.

Alpine Meadows and Squaw are owned by the same peeps and right next to each other (too bad they don't have a Gondola from one resort to the other!). You can spend days at these two resorts. Both are unique, lots of terrain from mellow to challenging. I haven't been to Kirkwood (heard many great things) but I could spend a week at Alpine/Squaw for sure. I spent 3 days there and really only hit about 30-40% of the terrain if that.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

If you don't stay on mountain itself, there are some benefits.
Firstly you get to ride various mountains.
If you stay in South lake Tahoe itself, you can walk to Heavenly gondola in the morning (from any of the hotels in the town area). And then your next days use the free shuttles to Sierra and Kirkwood (actually Kirkwood maybe $5? but anyway, either free or next to nothing). There is organised pay coach to Squaw, it is a longer trek to the North side of the lake, but that gives you 4 mountains in 4 days if you want it.
Benefit of staying in South lake Tahoe is you also have the nightlife at the big Casinos, with bars and a couple of cool clubs. Again all walking distance from any of the hotels.
We have stayed at Best Western Station House Inn and they offer free lift tickets for the days your there so thats worked well for us in the past. Do it...great place.
p.s Just make sure your board is waxed up for Heavenly, a few traverse parts, you want to make sure you carry good speed or you'll be skating/walking, but saying that there is some cool riding their (personally I think better than Squaw, when its not powder day).


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Squaw and kirkwood get my votes. Kirkwood can be difficult to drive to if it snows...heavenly has too many cat tracks and flats...a pain traversing around.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Homewood is the poor man's option to getting the Lake Tahoe views and is a fun small mountain. Well at least it used to be. There has been some consolidation with the ski areas. 

Sugar Bowl is excellent too. Especially if you are North shore. All other advice seems to be spot on.


----------

